# Nos Tressa’s and Gruen’s?



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

These look gorgeous to me and are for sale between £150-£275 listed as Nos from the 70's, the guy has quite a few and I'm happy to buy one at least if they're original, what do you guy's think, have I found yet more fakes? :mad0218:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Unless stated otherwise, they will most definitely require servicing, so factor the price of that in. If you're looking for something similar in style to the Tressa, a new Orient 3 Star can be had for around £70-£80.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Some guy's on fb are saying they're 100% fake but they don't look shoddy quality to me, but then again what do I know 

@WRENCH Is that Orient brand new for that price?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Look very spotless! Where are they based if India, do not bother

But do look nice watches for sure.


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

stdape said:


> Look very spotless! Where are they based if India, do not bother
> 
> But do look nice watches for sure.


 England with 100% feedback on close to 5k transactions, heres the link

https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/Collectible-Timepieces?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Gruen "guild" made some first class pocket and wristwatches, if they are in good condition, genuine and working, buy them if the price is "right".


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

I just need to know if they're fake or not, he's got a few different designs and nos movements etc but the guys on "Old Vintage Watches " on fb say they're fake, well 1 person is adamant.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not qualified to judge whether they are genuine or not (understatement!), but if you pay by PayPal and they subsequently turn out to be fakes (or even, simply "not as described") you can easily get your money refunded. I did this recently, and it's a fairly straightforward process. I got to keep the watch as well 

Looking at the seller's feedback, he's got plenty of satisfied customers, which is quite a good indication that he is probably OK. From the 2 examples you showed, the Gruen looks nicest to my eyes. The Tressa is ruined by the stubby hands, which definitely look out of place (not for me to say whether they are supposed to be like that though) whereas the Gruen looks "correct", if that makes sense? Personally, I think the Gruen would look much nicer on a black leather or Perlon strap. I'm not a fan of mesh straps, so that would have to go in the bin, but the watch itself looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve D70 said:


> @WRENCH Is that Orient brand new for that price?


 There are a selection on amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-FAB0000AL-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Steve @Steve D70, It is true that one does have to be careful about re-finished watches emanating from the Indian Sub-continent, but don't forget that a number of Swiss watch companies produced watches aimed specifically at India and Middle Eastern markets, and important to these watches was the use of styles and colour schemes seen as being more suited to the tastes of customers in these market areas. Such watches are perfectly genuine and have sometimes made their way back here as interesting pre-owned choices.

The two watches you show here do look remarkably "clean" and the lume looks almost new in both cases. A query to the seller might reveal a perfectly satisfactory answer to the newish appearance of the watches, and they are both rather attractive in their different ways. Like Davey P above, I too prefer the Gruen example, and if that watch is a "right one" then I would certainly like to have it in my collection.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

the seller of these watches has been on e bay since august 09....so nearly 10 years....and has 100 % feedback in the last year....is possible he has bought nos from bankrupt stock or something similar....however i should ask the guys on fb "old vintage watches"...if this opinion is first hand info from someone who has bought one and it was fake....or if it is just an opinion?....and like @Davey P says if you buy it and it turns out to be fake....you should have no problem getting a full refund....either from e bay the seller or paypal....i would contact the seller and ask the direct question if they are fake or not and how he came by the new old stock...this way his reply should cover you if (in writing)...if they do turn out to be fake...


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks @enfuseeast I agree he does seem legit if his ebay reputation is anything to go by, also he has sent me an email with his invoice, does this prove they're legit?


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

found a thread on tressa watches real of fake on watchuseek.com

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/swiss-tressa-real-fake-1942481.html

the post by roland ranfft suggests tressa were owned by the zeno watch co. in 1970s....so looks like the invoice seems legit....it also mentions a large quantity of NOS....being sold between 2000 and 2005....hope the link helps


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

enfuseeast said:


> found a thread on tressa watches real of fake on watchuseek.com
> 
> https://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/swiss-tressa-real-fake-1942481.html
> 
> the post by roland ranfft suggests tressa were owned by the zeno watch co. in 1970s....so looks like the invoice seems legit....it also mentions a large quantity of NOS....being sold between 2000 and 2005....hope the link helps


 Thank you bud, that's really helpful and that does basically confirm they're legit including Ranftt saying he has seen plenty in the past and the invoice, think I may get myself one.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm always dubious when they're missing case screws on the movement -- these have been photographed in a way to hide them, but I *think* I can see missing screws on both of those (bottom of the picture).


----------

